# The Great Escape



## LewisNufc (Aug 21, 2013)

Evening all my name is lewis i have been a long time reader of these forums and id like as much advice and tip's as you can possibly spare if you can.

im 26 years old in my youth i use to just get up and go i kind of lost that that mentality some were down the line, guess you could say life bogged me down rent bills etc etc

Ive spent some time being homeless in the u.k. no family to speak of, churned out of foster care at the age of 18. lets just say i didn't do well. 

Anyway's the reason im here and asking for advice. I've had it in my head for quite some time that i need to get back to my roots, so I'm wanting to travel. I've managed to order my passport £82 robbing ****s lol. so my plan is as soon as it gets here I'm one the first flight to Madrid. I've got about 300 euros saved up for survival money my plan is to spend 2 weeks in a hostel and learn as much Spanish as possible (barely speak a word now cant wait to be immersed in it its so beautiful and I will learn alot faster, but am trying to learn some keywords now as a basis) and acclimatise to the heat ( i burn easily lol). 

Anywho's my plan is to walk from Madrid to Barcelona and from there onto France. I have got a 24 litre survival backpack, and am going to pack it with essentials and just sleep were i fall so to speak, hopefully pick up the odd paying job for a few days on the way to replenish supplys. I know i need a NIE after 3 months so Im hoping i can receive that at the hostel within the 2 week breaking in period.

I know it may seem like the stupidest idea in the world to some people but I've never been more focused on doing it. as a good friend once said to me cant live in Newcastle all your life.

I will be writing whenever i get to a computer to journal my experiences (more for myself than anything) but i would gladly post them on this forum whenever i write them. This forum has always been a fountain of knowledge and experience doesn't seem fair not to add more.

Anyway all tips and advice is fantastic and i thank you in advance. I have sept.26 in mind for the start of my journey I hope to hear from you's soon


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have no advice other than enjoy yourself and take care of yourself. Best of luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wow!!

as said, Good Luck

tbh - since you're planning on travelling around & through Spain to France, and have no idea how long it will take you, I really wouldn't worry about a NIE initially - it's unlikely you'll need one

if you find you're here a few months & you find work & settle, then get the paperwork sorted - you do have 3 months in which to do it, after all


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck!

Maybe stay a bit less in the hostel so you can keep a little emergency money aside, as it may be harder than you expect to find casual work to top up the funds. The economy is very bad in Spain which means there are millions unemployed chasing every little bit of casual work.

One thing that may suit you are some of the volunteering opportunities where you swap a few days work for a bed and food. Great way to meet people too, I'd think. There are links in the FAQ thread to these organisations.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

What will you do if you become ill? 

How will you eat when your money runs out and you can't find work? I don't think €300 will last you very long.

Will you be carrying the money in cash or will you be using a debit card? If cash, be very careful and hide it well.

You are unused to the heat and burn easily yet you intend to walk from Madrid to Barcelona 

You are young and unattached and to do something like this is an adventure but I think you should save a bit more than €300 before attempting this journey


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, go for it. I did something similar, albeit in a battered old car, forty years or so ago. Spain was quite 'foreign' then, Franco still firmly entrenched. We ran out of money after I got arrested by the Guardia Civil near Ciudad Real and had to pay a huge fine to be released.

It was a great adventure. We ate on the beaches, lit a fire, cooked fish. It was a miracle we didn't get food poisoning. But I often think back to that time and so will you.

But...Dunworking's words of caution should be heeded. It's not certain you'll get any work, millions are desperate for some sort of employment and it's easy for the unscrupulous to exploit the needy. You really do need more money in reserve. Sound advice about saving on hostels too. While it's warm, go back-packing, you'll find plenty of shady spots by running water to bed down for the night.

And you need to know that whilst a friendly place with lovely people willing to help, Spain can be dangerous for the lone traveller. Times are very hard here and normally decent people can be driven to desperate measures to survive.

But bear all that in mind and go for it. You could save even more money if you skipped the flight and found a friendly trucker at Dover or wherever who could perhaps give you a lift at least part of the way. Hitching is still a good way to go, I've heard.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Naughty Mary, hitching is illegal!! But go for it, it will add to the fun. Yes, don't bother with the airfare, try and find a truck to take you. I know of people who have done just that and it can be quite a quick journey with Madrid being one of the easier places to hitch to. Good luck!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, go for it. I did something similar, albeit in a battered old car, forty years or so ago. Spain was quite 'foreign' then, Franco still firmly entrenched. We ran out of money after I got arrested by the Guardia Civil near Ciudad Real and had to pay a huge fine to be released.
> 
> It was a great adventure. We ate on the beaches, lit a fire, cooked fish. It was a miracle we didn't get food poisoning. But I often think back to that time and so will you.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can compare doing this sort of thing today with 40 years ago. I spent a lot of time in Spain in the 1960s and it was possible to get casual jobs just about anywhere. Also doing it in a car, however old and battered, is a lot different to doing it with no transport. Also, you said 'we' so it does not sound as though you did it alone as the OP is proposing.

As I said before I think he should do it but I don't think €300 is enough of a safety net.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> What will you do if you become ill?
> 
> How will you eat when your money runs out and you can't find work? I don't think €300 will last you very long.
> 
> ...


for the first 3 months he'll be OK with his EHIC for emergencies

but you're right 300 isn't much, and I'd make absolutely sure that I had the plane fare safe somewhere


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow! I'm speechless, which makes a change.

The first thing I'd like to say is, the very best of luck I really hope you're able to pull this off and most importantly, enjoy and learn from the experience.

I'd echo other poster comments in trying to save up a little more money if you can. €300 isn't really a lot and you're going to run out very quickly. It would be such a shame to get over to Spain and have to turn round and come back because you ran out of money.

As for casual jobs, I'd suggest perhaps fruit or vegetable picking and packing might earn you some useful top up money although I'm note sure of the seasons. I know many of the companies who employ people use illegal immigrants from Morocco and the pay isn't great but given you're on no time scale, the additional money might be invaluable.

I'd certainly encourage you to learn as much Spanish as you can, the more you know the easier it will be. Duolingo is a free online learning site that's actually quite effective and it's free. Also, try finding some cheap Spanish dictionaries and phrase books in charity shops and read them as often as you can.

Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> I don't think you can compare doing this sort of thing today with 40 years ago. I spent a lot of time in Spain in the 1960s and it was possible to get casual jobs just about anywhere. Also doing it in a car, however old and battered, is a lot different to doing it with no transport. Also, you said 'we' so it does not sound as though you did it alone as the OP is proposing.
> 
> As I said before I think he should do it but I don't think €300 is enough of a safety net.


There were two of us and we didn't need to work. No, €300 is not enough imo too We had more than that all those years ago.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Naughty Mary, hitching is illegal!! But go for it, it will add to the fun. Yes, don't bother with the airfare, try and find a truck to take you. I know of people who have done just that and it can be quite a quick journey with Madrid being one of the easier places to hitch to. Good luck!


Yes, you're right...it is illegal and I should have known better as one of our businesses in the UK was HGV maintenance...

But truckers like company.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

You should read 'When I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning' by Laurie Lee. I wish you well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## antonw (Aug 13, 2013)

Damn! You lucky *****. 
Anyways, that was an experience of a lifetime.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> for the first 3 months he'll be OK with his EHIC for emergencies
> 
> but you're right 300 isn't much, and I'd make absolutely sure that I had the plane fare safe somewhere



EHIC is ok for emergencies but not illness. I know the OP is young but he could still become ill during his travels. The EHIC will only give him the basic emergency care. After that he will be expected to pay.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> EHIC is ok for emergencies but not illness. I know the OP is young but he could still become ill during his travels. The EHIC will only give him the basic emergency care. After that he will be expected to pay.


he'd be covered for 'necessary medical care' http://www.healthcareinspain.eu/N_Necessary care.pdf


----------



## LewisNufc (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the great input people its much appreciated, im glad i came on here got some useful tips already going to try and scratchsome more cash for the emergency fund.

Would doing a TELF course before going be worthwhile for something to fall back on. I can fix anything wrong with computers so hopefully that should come in useful aswell

got to say some of the tips on here have been amazing and highlighted things i never even considered so many thanks for that.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Just take good care of yourself, you won't have the scumbags/post code gangs that appear to have the freedom of UK towns and cities, but there are some very nasty Eastern Europeans in Spain. Your computer knowledge will stand you in good stead, however I feel that it will be mainly cash in hand from Brits, but what the hell? Get yourself some cards printed and leave them around Brit areas?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Your best bet is the suggestion made earlier about work in return for bed and board.
I'm guessing you won't want to spend much time in Brit areas or very touristy spots for that matter as depending on the time of year everything will be more expensive in those places.

If you do pick up the odd job here and there it's more likely to be of the manual labour type. The authorities are cracking down on people working on the black so don't do anything to draw attention to yourself.

Someone posting on here -was it ShoemanPete? - found work for bed and board. I think there was another poster who had contact information.

Don't know what it's like now but a few years ago Spain's Atlantic Coast was extremely unspoilt and beautiful. As you'll know Spain is a huge country with varied landscapes. 
When we drove down from Prague in one day we passed through freezing temperatures and snow in the Sierra Nevada around Granada and then drove into warmth and sunlight.

I'm guessing your a Toon fan...commiserations on Monday's result.
Why keep Pardew on


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

crookesey said:


> Just take good care of yourself, you won't have the scumbags/post code gangs that appear to have the freedom of UK towns and cities, but there are some very nasty Eastern Europeans in Spain. Your computer knowledge will stand you in good stead, however I feel that it will be mainly cash in hand from Brits, but what the hell? Get yourself some cards printed and leave them around Brit areas?


There are some nasty people in Spain, France Uk and god knows where else and they are not all eastern european some are some are not. 

OP

have fun you are young if it all goes t&&s up you can go home

Keep us posted


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

LewisNufc said:


> Thanks for all the great input people its much appreciated, im glad i came on here got some useful tips already going to try and scratchsome more cash for the emergency fund.
> 
> Would doing a TELF course before going be worthwhile for something to fall back on. I can fix anything wrong with computers so hopefully that should come in useful aswell
> 
> got to say some of the tips on here have been amazing and highlighted things i never even considered so many thanks for that.


Read post 6 by Xab in the first page of this thread, here you will find the links I mentioned earlier re. Volunteer work in return for food and bed - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

More I think about it, the more I think something like this would be a great idea for you. You could learn a few new skills, meet new friends and generally have a good laugh with the added benefit of a bed and a decent meal here and there.

I think I'd delay my departure until I'd researched and booked places on a few of these volunteering opportunities. You could then plan the beginning of your adventure around these, then see where things lead later. That should help you steer clear of the tourist trail and save you money on staying in a hostel.

I don't really see the point of two weeks in a hostel anyway, if you plan to sleep out you should do that from the outset and save the money for nights later on when you are really cold, hungry or generally feeling a bit p****d off! If you decide not to go for the volunteering opportunities, you should definitely wait til spring to set out, so have the benefit of the best weather for as long as possible if sleeping rough.

TEFL or better still CELTA are useful qualifications, but realistically would you really be able to save enough for the course, are you really interested enough and do you want to wait that long? 

I once looked at some of the volunteering stuff and there wee some things for folk with computer skills, and you could also have fun and learn new stuff with some of the building type stuff- the ones where you help people rebuild their fincas, etc or do gardening and fruit/ veg picking as already mentioned.

I think you've grabbed the attention of some of us on this forum - keep posting on how your plans are shaping up and see if we have any more bright ideas!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes keep posting and let us know if your plans changed with the advice you have. One thing is certain for me, unless you have some work, even the voluntary work, €300 will last a very short time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> I don't really see the point of two weeks in a hostel anyway, if you plan to sleep out you should do that from the outset and save the money for nights later on when you are really cold, hungry or generally feeling a bit p****d off! If you decide not to go for the volunteering opportunities, you should definitely wait til spring to set out, so have the benefit of the best weather for as long as possible if sleeping rough.
> 
> If he sleeps out in Madrid, just like London he'll risk getting beaten up, stuff stolen or picked up by the police for whatever. Personally, I think sleeping rough is not a good idea anywhere, especially on beaches except possibly deserted beaches in the north. Also in really rural areas where you're not likely to be disturbed by people it may be a possibility. Of course you may have to look out for bears and wild boar and I'm not kidding!!
> All in all, to plan to sleep rough is a naff idea IMHO. To plan to sleep in cheap hostals is not and the best idea is the voluteer work ideas, but most places want you to be there for a few weeks.
> ...


I did some travelling myself, and whilst I don't think it's a good idea to over plan, I think you need to iron out a few more things and you might well need more money


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I did some travelling myself, and whilst I don't think it's a good idea to over plan, I think you need to iron out a few more things and you might well need more money


PW, I quite agree that sleeping out can be dangerous but as the OP does not have the money to stay for months on end in hostels, I suggested he save what little money he has for the odd night in a hostel when things are looking at their most dodgy, rather than blowing it all on a hostel for the first two weeks and having no fall back money at all.

If he decides to follow his original plan, then I would hope he will at least have a little tent and bed roll, and the sense to keep himself as safe as possible by choosing the most reasonable places to spend the night......but with only 300€ to his name, his choices will be very limited.

The Op's first post would suggest he has plenty of time to spend several weeks at a time on a few volunteering projects.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> PW, I quite agree that sleeping out can be dangerous but as the OP does not have the money to stay for months on end in hostels, I suggested he save what little money he has for the odd night in a hostel when things are looking at their most dodgy, rather than blowing it all on a hostel for the first two weeks and having no fall back money at all.
> 
> If he decides to follow his original plan, then I would hope he will at least have a little tent and bed roll, and the sense to keep himself as safe as possible by choosing the most reasonable places to spend the night......but with only 300€ to his name, his choices will be very limited.


I can see the sense in what you're saying brocher, but that's what I meant by saying there's still some planning to do here. I think it's a mistake making a long term plan built around sleeping rough, even if he has experience, which he says he has.
But now he has a good alternative to think about which is the voluntary work sites that he has been given info about


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Good luck. don't be afraid.but take care.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can see the sense in what you're saying brocher, but that's what I meant by saying there's still some planning to do here. I think it's a mistake making a long term plan built around sleeping rough, even if he has experience, which he says he has.


I think basically what I'm saying is that this sounds to me like, what's the saying, jumping from the fat into the frying pan (??)
The OP will be going from a not good situation in the UK, to a quite possibly worse situation abroad.
That's why I didn't post from the beginning 'cos everyone else seems to think it's a great idea.
I think it's a _possibly_ great idea, but... I've always thought that leaving because you've got problems in your country of origin usually means that you bring your problems with you, and have to face them here in much more difficult circumstances


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> There are some nasty people in Spain, France Uk and god knows where else and they are not all eastern european some are some are not.
> 
> OP
> 
> ...


Some very nasty Brits here too. We have been ripped off by Brits here. 
One should never tar a whole group with the same brush.


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi LewisNufc, 

I have been on-and-off travelling for the past 20 years so I think what you are planning to do is great!! However, I do agree I think it would be better if you had more than £300 as a back-up. 

Have you looked at 2 websites: couchsurfing.org and workaway.info? I'm a member of both sites, they are very good and safe ways of travelling and meeting people for free. There is an initial fee to join the workaway site, but well worth it. The couchsurfing site has lots of forums where you can discuss your plans with other similar minded people.

https://www.couchsurfing.org/

Workaway Home


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I would bring a small tent as well - free camping is legal in Spain and France.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

LewisNufc said:


> Evening all my name is lewis i have been a long time reader of these forums and id like as much advice and tip's as you can possibly spare if you can.
> 
> im 26 years old in my youth i use to just get up and go i kind of lost that that mentality some were down the line, guess you could say life bogged me down rent bills etc etc
> 
> ...


Have you considered doing the Camino Santiago? It's a classic route (well there are several routes) that takes you across the north of Spain. I think the most famous route takes you from France right across the north of Spain to Santiago de Compostela in Galicia. I believe that you can get a certificate while doing the journey, and that allows you to lodge for free at various official sites along the way. They might even provide food. You will also meet other people along the way. It is steeped in history and a classic trek/pilgrimage. To be honest the route from Madrid to Barcelona takes you through some pretty mundane and potentially hostile countryside. Parts of the meseta there are completely dry (bare rock) and uninhabited for miles. Unless you know what you are doing, you can easily find yourself stranded and in trouble.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> I would bring a small tent as well - free camping is legal in Spain and France.


Actually, in Spain areas of "Free" camping are very much restricted. I don't know about France.
Here it depends on the Comunidad Autonoma, but in many it's totally prohibited and would be a prime way for the OP to fall foul of the law, get picked up and moved on. One reason is to protect country side from fire which is a real risk in Spain even in the winter, and also just to protect areas from environmental damage in general by walking off the path, leaving rubbish, etc.
Cómo conocer las zonas de acampada libre en España

Actualmente, las *zonas de acampada* en España se están *restringiendo *mucho debido a la *legislación *que regula este tipo de instalaciones. De esta manera, son pocas las zona de acampada libre que quedan en el territorio español, incluso está totalmente *prohibido *acampar en algunas comunidades autónomas, (few "free camping areas" remain in Spain and it is even totally prohibited in some Comunidades.) ya que son los gobiernos autonómicos quien determinan las leyes en materia de acampada. Si quieres hacer una salida a la naturaleza y pasar la noche en* tiendas de campaña*, es totalmente necesario que conozcas las zonas habilitadas para ello, ya que de lo contrario estarás infringiendo la ley y podrás ser sancionado por los agentes rurales.
​


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And it certainly is far from free in registered campsites.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

LewisNufc said:


> Anyway all tips and advice is fantastic and i thank you in advance. I have sept.26 in mind for the start of my journey I hope to hear from you's soon


If you're in Madrid early in October I _*may *_(stress the may bit) have a couple of small earners for you. But don't get excited we're probably only talking 20 or 30 euros for each - and one needs you to bring some items in your baggage - don't worry, nothing illegal, things you can buy on the high street... Send me a PM if interested...

Have to warn you in advance that normally in October you get a wet spell that signifies the end of summer. It could be the first week, it could be the third, but it often means very heavy rain. 

Keep in touch!


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Have you considered doing the Camino Santiago? It's a classic route (well there are several routes) that takes you across the north of Spain. I think the most famous route takes you from France right across the north of Spain to Santiago de Compostela in Galicia. I believe that you can get a certificate while doing the journey, and that allows you to lodge for free at various official sites along the way. They might even provide food. You will also meet other people along the way. It is steeped in history and a classic trek/pilgrimage. To be honest the route from Madrid to Barcelona takes you through some pretty mundane and potentially hostile countryside. Parts of the meseta there are completely dry (bare rock) and uninhabited for miles. Unless you know what you are doing, you can easily find yourself stranded and in trouble.


The Camino de Santiago would be a good option, but unfortunately there is little chance of 'free' accommodation anymore in the albergues. Sometimes a local farmer may leave out free fruit etc for the walkers. I walked it in 2012 and the cheapest albergue I found was 10€. You get a certificate (Compostela) at the end of the hike when you reach Santiago, and along the way you have a type of passport which you get stamped by the owners of the albergues, bars and cafes. This passport proves that you have actually walked the trail. You could walk the entire Camino Francés for about 500€, and it would take approx. 2 months, depending how fast you walk. So it is still very cheap for a two month activity and would be the expereince of a lifetime. But it's a serious hike, and you would need to train before hand, perhaps by walking 18km at a time carrying a small backpack. I can give you more advice and tips if you feel like doing it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Esperanza13 said:


> The Camino de Santiago would be a good option, but unfortunately there is little chance of 'free' accommodation anymore in the albergues. Sometimes a local farmer may leave out free fruit etc for the walkers. I walked it in 2012 and the cheapest albergue I found was 10€. You get a certificate (Compostela) at the end of the hike when you reach Santiago, and along the way you have a type of passport which you get stamped by the owners of the albergues, bars and cafes. This passport proves that you have actually walked the trail. You could walk the entire Camino Francés for about 500€, and it would take approx. 2 months, depending how fast you walk. So it is still very cheap for a two month activity and would be the expereince of a lifetime. But it's a serious hike, and you would need to train before hand, perhaps by walking 18km at a time carrying a small backpack. I can give you more advice and tips if you feel like doing it.


Yes, in the part that I did I paid for all the albuergues too.
A while ago maybe you could do it for free, but now the number of people walking the way has increased dramatically and it's just not feasible, nor is it reasonable.
Also, IMHO, perhaps the reason why you are doing it should be taken into account. If you are doing it for religious reasons, *and* you are poorly off, maybe you could receive some charity along the way.
I was doing it for fun and a love of the countryside and it was plain to me that I could and should pay my way.

Also I have to agree with Copera that there are beautiful parts to the Camino, but in some parts, if what you want is nice walking, there are far better places to go...


----------

